# REC Walnut stuffed apples



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2005)

These were one of my dad's favorite desserts...

about 1-c. toasted walnuts
1/4 c. mascarpone cheese
1/4 c. cream cheese
2/3-c. brown sugar
1/2-tea. vanilla
2-Tab. dark rum, but light will work
1-tea. cinnamon
1/2-tea. ground ginger
1/4-tea. nutmeg
1/4 tea. ground cloves
1/4-tea. allspice 
4-granny smith apples

Coarsley chop walnuts ..Add both cheeses,brown sugar,vanilla,and rum..place in f/p and process to mix..Refrigerate til ready to stuff your apples. Preheat oven to 350..I cut off about a 1/4 inch from the top of the apples and then take out the core. Cut down the core down and use it to fill the bottom of the apple to keep in the goodies. Stuff the apples with the cheese,walnut mix...Place into a greased pan..Bake about 40 minutes or til fork tender...Serve warm with a dollop of whipped cream or some vanilla ice cream on the side...Don't over bake these beauties just might explode!!!! 
Enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

Gorgeous looking kadesma! I love the idea of including mascarpone cheese, that's a cool twist. Thanks for sharing your family's TNT baked apple recipe


----------



## middie (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my... these sound to die for !!!!!!!!
could i omit the rum though ?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 1, 2005)

cj this is a beautiful recipe this can be added to one of our many favourite winter apple goodie recipes... unfortunately we don't have the proper tool to core the apples nor know the exact technique without one, but this recipe will be worth solving this problem   thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> oh my... these sound to die for !!!!!!!!
> could i omit the rum though ?


Sure Middie, I left it out last time as my daughter is expecting in Januaray and we thought even tho it's cooked, it might be best to not use it.....I didn't see much of a difference between the two... 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> cj this is a beautiful recipe this can be added to one of our many favourite winter apple goodie recipes... unfortunately we don't have the proper tool to core the apples nor know the exact technique without one, but this recipe will be worth solving this problem thanks for sharing!!


Licia,
don't spill the beans, but I don't have an apple corer anymore either..I just used a melon baller and instead of going all the way through the apple and having a hole in the bottom, I just went down til I got all the seeds out and then stuffed them Glad you like the recipe, it's pretty easy and we all like it.

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 1, 2005)

Melon baller... that is something we never thought of getting, as melons are usually gobbled down as soon as they are sliced before we would even think of doing something fancy... well we have plenty of gadgets in stock I may ask Cris for a solution when he comes back, which he usually has... otherwise we are planning on a trip to ikea this weekend, we may pick up either one (apple corer or melon baller) whichever appeals to us more.  Are there any other uses for melon baller?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

I just cut out the core with a knife. Make a square at the top around the stem and gently slide the blade of your knife down around the core, but take care not to go through the bottom of the apple. It's sort of like when you are trying to take the top of a pumpkin. And the more that you core, the more comfortable you become with this technique. You can buy hand-held apple corers for a few dollars (never tried them, been tempted to buy one many times though) at most larger kitchen stores, even our little hardware-houseware store here has them (but they don't have cookie cutters, go figure! ), and that is surprising


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Melon baller... that is something we never thought of getting, as melons are usually gobbled down as soon as they are sliced before we would even think of doing something fancy... well we have plenty of gadgets in stock I may ask Cris for a solution when he comes back, which he usually has... otherwise we are planning on a trip to ikea this weekend, we may pick up either one (apple corer or melon baller) whichever appeals to us more. Are there any other uses for melon baller?


licia,
I use the melon baller for all kinds of things,not only for melon, I use it to make indents in jam thumbprint cookies,(this came about when I tried using my thumb and left a nail mark in the cookie not nice,) this way I can press down on the top of the small end baller and it makes a perfect well for the jam and nuts... I use it to take the seeds out of pears, on avocados for balls, it's great to scoop out the larger cherry tomatoes for stuffing..As I fool around in the kitchen, I sometimes have to make do and this little tool has come in handy many time...

kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Dec 1, 2005)

I use a grapefruit spoon to core my apples. It works great!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I use a grapefruit spoon to core my apples. It works great!


Great idea crewsk, I'll have to remember that..Thanks 

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 2, 2005)

Whoa, your suggestions with melon ballers gave me many ideas which I would have never thought of... I never thought of it as such a versatile gadget!!  However, Cris's idea was to use the potato peeler.  Ours have a pointed end, so we just insert that carefully and just kinda jiggle around the core.  For me it may need some practice but Cris did a quick demonstration and did it wonderfully!!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 2, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Whoa, your suggestions with melon ballers gave me many ideas which I would have never thought of... I never thought of it as such a versatile gadget!! However, Cris's idea was to use the potato peeler. Ours have a pointed end, so we just insert that carefully and just kinda jiggle around the core. For me it may need some practice but Cris did a quick demonstration and did it wonderfully!!


See, I hate to run to the store everytime I want to try making something new and different, so i dig around in the kitchen drawers and see what I can come up with...Looks like you better keep Cris  he made a great call and backed it up   Really he deserves a thumbs up...

kadesma


----------

